# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Robotic on-demand delivery service, Kiwi Campus, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Kiwi Campus

----------


## Airicist

Berkeley start-up uses robots for food delivery

Published on May 16, 2017




> John Ramos reports on Kiwi Campus, a start-up using remote-controlled robots to deliver food for UC Berkeley students

----------


## Airicist

Article "Why yes, those are robot delivery minions at UC Berkeley"

by Cirrus Wood
May 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

kiwiBot in UC Berkeley

Published on Jun 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Q&A with Felipe Chávez, Co-Founder and CEO of Kiwi

Streamed live June 16, 2017




> Learn more about the robotics industry and Udacity's own Robotics Nanodegree Program in our live chat with our Robotics Service Lead Mike Salem and Felipe Chávez, Co-Founder and CEO of Kiwi. Bring your questions June 16th at 3:30pm PT.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Kiwi Hub

Published on Nov 8, 2017




> Thanks to the revolutionary Kiwi Hub, our customers will now be able to receive food faster than ever before. Our Kiwibots will be able to charge up and get maintained, all while being prepared out for delivery.

----------


## Airicist

KiwiBot - v2

Published on Jan 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

KiwiBot - Demo Doordash

Published on Apr 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Introducing RestaurantBot & KiwiTriike

Published on Apr 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Kiwi Launch Event | Full Program

Published on Apr 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Kiwi launch official video

Published on Apr 17, 2018




> The official aftermovie for the Kiwi Launch Event held in UC Berkeley's Skydeck.

----------


## Airicist

How Kiwi works

Published on May 15, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Kiwi’s robots deliver food to hungry Berkeley students

Published on May 25, 2018




> This UC Berkeley startup is hoping to revolutionize food delivery.

----------


## Airicist

How Kiwibot Works - making deliveries cheaper and faster with robots

Published on Jan 11, 2019




> Delivery is a luxury - but we don't think it should be. That's why we're making it more affordable, by helping couriers with robots.

----------


## Airicist

Kiwibot v3.2

Dec 3, 2019




> We are happy to announce the new version of the Kiwibot.

----------


## Airicist

KiwiBot uses Vonage Video API to power delivery robots

Aug 7, 2020




> Since its launch in 2017, Kiwibot has made over 100,000 deliveries and built over 200 robots making it the number one robot delivery platform in the world.  With Vonage Video API, Kiwibot is able to stream video from its delivery robots in real time with no delay.

----------


## Airicist2

Kiwibot Sodexo

Nov 4, 2021




> Kiwibot partners with hospitality giant Sodexo to bring food delivery robots to more college campuses.
> 
> Kiwibot, the robotic sidewalk delivery startup, has announced a partnership with food services and facilities management giant Sodexo to bring its robots to U.S. college campuses. As of this month, students and faculty at New Mexico State University, Loyola Marymount University and Gonzaga University should have the option to order fresh meals via cute little robots from Sodexo-serviced locations on campuses.

----------

